# Condensate  Disposal ( Residential )



## north star (May 28, 2021)

*@ @ ~ @ @*

*I have an application where a homeowner has an
HVAC package unit in their attic........They currently
have the condensation drain pan, primary drain
line directed in to the sanitary sewer drain piping
nearby............No "Overflow Shut-Off Sensor"
is installed in the drain pan.*

*Q1):**  Is the Condensation Drain Pan, primary drain
line **" required "** to be connected to the sanitary
sewer piping, or can it be installed similar to a Water
Heater, Drain Pan piping that gravity flows to the
exterior of the bldg.  ?..........Please provide the
applicable Code Sections and or Commentary.
The applicable Codes for reference are the 2012,
2015 & 2018 Residential Codes.*

*Q2): ** Can a secondary drain line also be installed
to the exterior of the bldg. ?*

*FWIW, ...the homeowner is wanting to remove the
sanitary sewer connection, cap the piping and
direct all condensation piping to the exterior.

Your input is GREATLY appreciated !..........Thank you !*

*@ @ ~ @ @*


----------



## SH225 (May 28, 2021)

*2018 IRC M1411.3 Condensate Disposal* doesn’t say anything to require the sanitary sewer solution.


----------



## Joe.B (May 28, 2021)

I've never seen anything in code to require or prohibit a condensate drain into sanitary sewer, assuming it has the proper air-gap (or vacuum break) and p-trap. In the scenario you're describing what the customer wants is definitely a better setup, IMO.


----------



## Joe Engel (May 28, 2021)

Better? Depends... my area, units can expel 4-5 gallons per day. Key word in code is APPROVED. If it’s to piped off and used for irrigation maybe, but dumped on ground beside footings, I don’t think so. Just my opinion


----------



## Joe.B (May 28, 2021)

Joe Engel said:


> Better? Depends... my area, units can expel 4-5 gallons per day. Key word in code is APPROVED. If it’s to piped off and used for irrigation maybe, but dumped on ground beside footings, I don’t think so. Just my opinion


Absolutely agree, I'm only experienced in the conditions I see and we don't get anywhere near that kind of volume of water from condensates. There are plenty of scenarios where it would be better to drain into the sewer, and probably plenty where it's the only option. _If_ the conditions allow and the customer wants it, then I think it would be better.


----------



## north star (May 28, 2021)

*1 + 1 = 3*

*O.K. !.........Thank you all for your input !
This will be good news to the homeowner.  *

*6 - 5 = 47*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 1, 2021)

Some jurisdictions will not let you dispose of the condensate into the sewer system simply because the volume of condensate drain within the jurisdiction will overload the sewer treatment facility. When I was in the HVAC industry in south Fl this was the case and we disposed of the condensate into a French drain. Here in MT they will allow it to connect to the sanitary sewer.


----------



## ICE (Jun 1, 2021)

We allow a connection to the sanitary sewer.  We would not allow an arbitrary connection to a vent in an attic.  The connection to a sink tailpiece or a clothes washer stand pipe is approved.  We also allow the condensate to drain on the ground next to the building.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 1, 2021)

My only hesitation to draining to the ground would be if there was a basement.

When I had a house with the A/C in the attic I had the overflow piped to the eave just outside the living room window so a clogged main drain would be obvious!


----------

